# Heros efasciatus sp. 'Rotkiel'



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's a few pics of some of my Red Shouldered Severums.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice fish! Question, I just picked up 2 that were sold as Red Shoulder Rokteil, they are young, maybe 1.5". When does the red shoulder start appearing? TIA


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mr.Dempsey said:


> Awesome!!


Thank you.


FanOfSkynyrd said:


> Nice fish! Question, I just picked up 2 that were sold as Red Shoulder Rokteil, they are young, maybe 1.5". When does the red shoulder start appearing? TIA


Thanks. These didn't really start showing anything when 2-3". At around 4" the orange-reds started to show and at 5" was fully there. It is variable from fish to fish and population to population I believe. I obtained four WC and they were already colored up at <3".
Jim


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok, thx. I was just curious. I got mine from an online store that I just recently found out does not have the best business sense or customer service. I wonder if they shipped me just Green Severums. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Great looking fish. I too ordered online skynard. I wasnt happy


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

They are beauties ! Thanks for sharing.

Any breeding activity?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 20, 2012)

Gorgeous fish, where can I find them? My LFSes don't seem to have any. Although they do have a cross between a gold severum and a green severum -- i wonder what the result will be?? Right now they're too young for me to tell -- like < 1 inch.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 20, 2012)

Actually upon reading up on severum genetics it seems that since some of the offspring looked gold while others looked green, and green is dominant over gold, one of the parents would've have to been a carrier of the gold (heterozygous). So GG = green, Gg = green (gold carrier), and gg = gold.

So I'd expect half the offspring to be green (gold carrier) and half to be gold, which i think is what I saw in the store.

Source:
http://gregthecrazyfishguy.wordpress.co ... t-severum/


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link Zwanged, its a good one, I have also found that with some pairs its best to handle the eggs as with angels, I use a ten gallon tank with gallon jar in it if its a slate , or lowered water if its a flower pot, air stone and methylene blue and add a sponge as they grow and I add water. This has worked for me, then I had only the normal turquoise/greens.

I use new hatched brine shrimp for them as they feed. And keep the methylene blue and just dilute it out as the water level increases along with a lot of bottom siphoning.

I am looking forward to growing out the spotted ones that I have, and curious about Rotkiel crosses.

Much to watch in these.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Is Heros efasciatus sp. Rotkeil the actual name for them now?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

BillD said:


> Is Heros efasciatus sp. Rotkeil the actual name for them now?


It's one of the names. Others are:
Heros sp.rotkeil
Heros cf efasciatus Rotkeil
I'm not sure which the most current and/or acceptable one is. :-? 
Jim


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's a couple pics of mine bought from an online place listed as orange shoulder severum. He/she is recovering from ich at the moment.

Still a baby, maybe about 1.5".


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful, even as a little tyke.

Re ordering online, I have been very leary of doing it,

who can report good results from a supplier online ?

I think that it would be a good thing also to report names of those suppliers who produced bad results.

Shipping is not rocket science, companys regularly do it all winter with excellent results. We should know who does it right and who doesnt.

Jake


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

Jake Levi said:


> Beautiful, even as a little tyke.
> 
> Re ordering online, I have been very leary of doing it,
> 
> ...


Have you tried the retailer review section here on the site?

Here's the link:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/re ... ?CatID=002


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks, I just checked it out after your pm, a couple good possibilities to see what they have,

thanks,


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

FanOfSkynyrd said:


> Here's a couple pics of mine bought from an online place listed as orange shoulder severum. He/she is recovering from ich at the moment.
> 
> Still a baby, maybe about 1.5".


Can we talk about online retail sores in this post? id like to know which one you got him from bcause my fish were also labeled "orange shoulder"


----------



## FanOfSkynyrd (Nov 25, 2012)

bluejack23 said:


> Can we talk about online retail sores in this post? id like to know which one you got him from bcause my fish were also labeled "orange shoulder"


Pm sent


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

He is very nice, I like him/her.

Did you mention this order on the retail review section ? I think it deserves a plus there.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

notho2000 said:


> BillD said:
> 
> 
> > Is Heros efasciatus sp. Rotkeil the actual name for them now?
> ...


I ask, because I have only seen the Heros sp rotkeil. i had also heard through a friend, that a person in the know, believes it will eventually be shown to be a separate species. I guess time will tell. Regardless, they are nice fish although a little timid. Mine look a lot different than the ones in the photos, having a lot more blue on the body at times.


----------



## lilijohn (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------

